# Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stands?



## JLNorthGA (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not buying bulk - I just need 15-20' lengths of XLR cable with ends.
We purchased two ribbon snakes (8 channel) to go from the snakes beside the stage to on stage. It has really made a difference in the stage appearance. We don't have 50' cables cluttering up the stage. However this leaves us short of shorter cable lengths. The cables are to be used for microphones (instrumental and vocal) for concert situations. Saturday, 3/9/13, we had five musicians. A couple required DI boxes, several required SM57s and in two instances they required both. We also had five SM58s. This means I REALLY need some shorter cables - probably about 5-6 - if this is going to happen again - which I suspect it will.

On a similar note - with the number of microphones which required stands - we really need some decent stands.

Finally - when we put away the microphones at the end of the day - it became obvious that putting them back in the zippered pouches that Shure provided isn't going to work. Therefore a nice padded microphone bag that will hold 6 or 12 microphones would really be nice.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I have been shopping at AudiPile for years now. I have been very pleased with their cable, short stands, and cases. They hold up well.

Audiopile Pro Audio / EWI Cables and Cases

~Dave


----------



## len (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I have a few audiopile cable trunks and they're fairly decent. Chinese made but pretty good. 

As for mic storage, I'm not an audio guy but I think a case with dividers (there are foam things with holes) for mics. I wouldn't store a bunch of mics together. Even if they don't get damaged, they'll get nicked up, etc. And mics take a beating from performers in live music situations, they don't need a beating in storage.


----------



## 0HZ (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

Audiopile Pro Audio - Mic Cases

Check out these cases.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

For really budget cables, the GLS cables available on Amazon come up a lot in this discussion on the various audio boards, No they are not as good as the Audiopile ones, but have a better reputation from the cheapie ones available elsewhere. 
Amazon.com: GLS Audio 6ft Patch Cable Cords - XLR Male To XLR Female Black Cables - 6' Balanced Snake Cord - 6 PACK: Musical Instruments

Mic Stands, K and M and Atlas, forget everything else. Mic stands are definitely a cry once/buy once item. 
The Audiopile cases are very nice, Gator and SKB and others make similar ones. With your budget constraints, perhaps DIY would make more sense, look around for either a tool box or tackle box with pull out drawers, add dividers and foam, storing the mic's horizontally rather that vertically. Lable each compartment so you know if a mic has been misplaced while striking.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


JLNorthGA said:


> ...We purchased two ribbon snakes (8 channel) to go from the snakes beside the stage to on stage. ... We don't have 50' cables cluttering up the stage. However this leaves us short of shorter cable lengths. ...


Ribbon snake s? You mean sub-snake s? Why not use the fifty footers you don't need any more to make 2x 25' (or 2x 20' + 1x ~10')?


JLNorthGA said:


> ... Therefore a nice padded microphone bag that will hold 6 or 12 microphones would really be nice.


 If not the individual zippered pouches (or Crown Royal bags), each mic in its own compartment, always.
Gator Cases GM-12B 12 Microphone Padded Bag - Alpha Music
Gator GM-15-TSA ATA Molded Mic Case with 15 Microphone Drops 262-954
R&R Cases - Workbox Options Drawer Inserts
Small padded cases may be convenient, but I prefer a big, heavy road case. Do you want someone to misplace/steal ALL your mics at once, or one at a time?

Second the Atlas mic stand s with AKG (K&M) boom arm s. Get a roadcase for those also.
.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


derekleffew said:


> Ribbon snake s? You mean sub-snake s? Why not use the fifty footers you don't need any more to make 2x 25' (or 2x 20' + 1x ~10')? ...



The 50' XLR cable is rented from the sound guy. They will be going back to him - eventually.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I use Hosa XLR cables, DMX cables, and adapters & I'm very happy with them. The quality is good and the price is reasonable. They carry different grades of cables, so you can get what you can afford. They're available just about everywhere. I get mine from either Music123 or eBay. All of their cables and adapters are covered by a limited lifetime warranty.

Audio Cables, Connectors & Accessories - Instrument Cables - Hosatech


----------



## FMEng (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

K&M mic stands are the best made and will far outlast anything else. I've got some that are 30 years old and still earning their keep. I know other pros that have had the same experience.

For a simple, solid base, straight stand, Atlas is fine. Unfortunately, Atlas has never been able to make a functional boom. The only exception might be their big recording studio boom on wheels. 

I once made the mistake of buying a few Ultimate boom stands. The stupid things all leaned and looked ridiculous. The only good thing I can say is that they were lighter and easier to carry.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

As has been suggested, don't cheap out on mic stands. Buying the Musicians Friend 6 pack of On Stage stands sounds like a good deal but you'll end up with only a couple of working mic stands by the end of the year. K&M are by far the best stands you can buy, but the top end ones are super expensive and I understand if you need to find some middle ground. I have, and I use Whirlwind Connect stands. They are very similar to the lesser expensive K&M's and I wouldn't be surprised if they were made in the same factory. They're not too expensive either, although I'm a Whirlwind dealer so I get them for less than you will.

I get most of my cable from CBI, but again because I'm a dealer. I usually buy bulk and make my own, putting colored heat shrink with my company name printed on them, but I have also ordered some pre-made XLR from them and it's been decent quality. They have several price points. Whirlwind also makes a really good XLR cable as well.

I don't understand what issue you're having with the individual mic pouches. I keep my mics in their pouches in a large Pelican case. In the past I have also used the SKB mic case that has foam slots, the EWI mic case on two wheels, EWI work box (I put the SKB foam in the bottom drawer for 58 style mice and put other mics in the smaller drawers. You could also use a milk crate and keep the mics in the pouches.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


bishopthomas said:


> As has been suggested, don't cheap out on mic stands. Buying the Musicians Friend 6 pack of On Stage stands sounds like a good deal but you'll end up with only a couple of working mic stands by the end of the year. K&M are by far the best stands you can buy, but the top end ones are super expensive and I understand if you need to find some middle ground. I have, and I use Whirlwind Connect stands. They are very similar to the lesser expensive K&M's and I wouldn't be surprised if they were made in the same factory. They're not too expensive either, although I'm a Whirlwind dealer so I get them for less than you will.
> 
> I get most of my cable from CBI, but again because I'm a dealer. I usually buy bulk and make my own, putting colored heat shrink with my company name printed on them, but I have also ordered some pre-made XLR from them and it's been decent quality. They have several price points. Whirlwind also makes a really good XLR cable as well.
> 
> I don't understand what issue you're having with the individual mic pouches. I keep my mics in their pouches in a large Pelican case. In the past I have also used the SKB mic case that has foam slots, the EWI mic case on two wheels, EWI work box (I put the SKB foam in the bottom drawer for 58 style mice and put other mics in the smaller drawers. You could also use a milk crate and keep the mics in the pouches.



The issue with the individual mic pouches is volunteers. When they are "helpful" in putting stuff away - they bang things up. A nice soft multiple microphone case would be nice.

I'll check for a Whirlwind dealer in my area.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

Ah, I got ya. Check out the SKB case for something small (I think 9 58 style mics plus a side compartment for DI's and accessories). If you need something that holds more mics and is more robust the EWI case is really nice. It saw the continent twice with me.


----------



## DomLauria (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

Monoprice has always held up on my XLR end, pretty thick jackets.

Audio Cables - Professional - Monoprice.com


----------



## neotrotsky (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I can attest that the GLS cable is actually a good bang for the buck. I do a lot of gigging in the off season with club bands in rock, ska and Jazz and these GLS cables hold up to all the foot stomping, case rolling and beer spilling pretty well. No, it's not Hosa but it will hold up surprisingly well for the price. As for mic cases, this is not something you want to cheap out on IF you are moving the mics around a lot. If the whole lot is stationary (such as in a house set of mics), then a good steel filing cabinet with some foam cutout will do you well. But, if you are moving kit around a lot, a Gator or SKB case is the best investment you can make for your mics. I personally use an SKB 16-mic case and for the price of two 57's you'll get a great box that takes hits and is pretty light.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


DomLauria said:


> Monoprice has always held up on my XLR end, pretty thick jackets.
> 
> Audio Cables - Professional - Monoprice.com



I like monoprice cable in general, and especially their HDMI and computer cables. The cable part of their XLR is good (very thick jacket, and very flexible), however I really hate their connectors. I ended up chopping them off and replacing with Neutrik connectors.


----------



## DomLauria (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


adonkle said:


> I really hate their connectors. I ended up chopping them off and replacing with Neutrik connectors.




thinking of doing that to some of our extras as part of a soldering class. they definitely like to stay put when brand new for awhile


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

Why would you buy a premade cable then cut the ends off? If you're heating up the iron you might as well just buy a spool of cable, the connectors, then go to town. Then you can put heatshrink on as well.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*


bishopthomas said:


> Why would you buy a premade cable then cut the ends off? If you're heating up the iron you might as well just buy a spool of cable, the connectors, then go to town. Then you can put heatshrink on as well.



Monoprice is online only, so I didn't see the connectors until it arrived.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

There were no pictures or even description? I buy stuff online all the time. When it shows up I'm never surprised because I new what I was getting when I bought it. I don't know how anyone could make any kind of purchase without knowing what it is. When you buy groceries do you buy "food" or specific items that a recipe calls for?


----------



## BillESC (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

CBI for cables, American made using the connectors of your choice.

Gator, SKB, Odyssey, etc., for mic cases is the way to go.

K & M for stands is first place but a close second is Ultimate Support.

I'm a dealer for all of the above as well.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I've never been much of a K&M fan, but I saw a little "dog & pony show" the other day and was impressed, especially by their top-end round-base stand - full perimeter rubber (no more wobbles!), heavy gauge tubing, and a very nice clutch. Not cheap, but the most impressed I've been with a stand (save for that $150 70's reissue thing - which I've not seen in the flesh).


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

How can you not like K&M? What do you prefer?


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I've never much liked any of them  But at least now there is one that I like.


----------



## MisterTim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I'm not a fan of Redco branded cable, but Redco Audio - Audio/Video Supplies and Accessories, Custom Cables and Panels, and more has great prices on cables, connectors, etc. Email them and ask for a quote with academic discount if you're working for a school--it's pretty decent. Also, they've updated their website since 1997, which seems to be the last time Audiopile updated their design and functionality.

Also also, as I'm doing some price comparisons, their connectors are much cheaper than Audiopile's. As an example:

Neutrik NC3MXX/NC3FXX:
Audiopile: $3.50/$4.00
Redco: $2.40/$2.64
Redco academic: $1.75/$2.00

As for bulk cable, Audiopile only sells EWI brand, so I can't really make a comparison there--Redco sells Gotham, Canare, Gepco, Mogami, and Redco brand cable. 

YMMV, but on price or service, I would definitely recommend Redco over Audiopile.

In response to microphone bags and mic stands, I'll echo the above sentiments about a multi-mic hard case and K&M stands.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*

I'll second the recommendation for Redco. I buy all my install type cable from them for rack building, as well as many other various adapters and connectors. In the past I have found Markertek to have better pricing on Neutrik NC3MXX type connectors but my last order of about 100 connectors was from Redco. I don't remember exact pricing, but it was good enough to not place a separate order with Markertek.

I actually don't like Redco's new site, I feel it's actually more difficult to find a general product and now have to browse exclusively by brand. Before if I wanted install mic cable that's the link I would click and it would show me all the various manufacturers' products for a quick comparison. Now it's a lot of back and forth and remembering, or opening new tabs, or adding things to my cart to remove later... Or maybe I'm just stuck in 1997.


----------



## SharonReelAxe (Sep 30, 2013)

I have an excellent way to organize mic cables. I want to disclose that my husband and I make and market this product, but it really works. Most people buy a dozen at a time. For travel, they work best when used with a case as seen in the pics and video. www.reel_axe.com. Thanks.


----------



## museav (Oct 1, 2013)

adonkle said:


> I like monoprice cable in general, and especially their HDMI and computer cables. The cable part of their XLR is good (very thick jacket, and very flexible), however I really hate their connectors. I ended up chopping them off and replacing with Neutrik connectors.


My problem with monoprice.com cables is that you rarely know what you are getting beyond a general description. I'd rather start with known cable and connectors than guess and find out you have to replace the connectors or that the cables are difficult to repair.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 2, 2013)

BillESC said:


> *Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*
> 
> CBI for cables, American made using the connectors of your choice.
> 
> ...



I like the Ultimate stands, iI like ther Stackable weighted bases and tripod styles. I'm not a fan of their newer boom style or there "clever" US/EU microphone threaded ends.

I quite like Sweetwater.com's ProCo series of cables and connectors.


----------



## Wood4321 (Oct 16, 2013)

BillESC said:


> *Re: Preferred brands of microphone cable, microphone storage bag and microphone stand*
> 
> CBI for cables, American made using the connectors of your choice.
> 
> ...


I agree with Bill, CBI, or Rapco. Both excellent US made cables with good connectors.


----------



## blalew (Oct 17, 2013)

my suggestion - get something with:
1) braided shield - takes more abuse & better shielding from RF
2) Neutrik ends w/ solder cups & gold plated terminals - the standard for a reason, gold plated because silver tarnishes :^)

In the past I bought Proco MasterMike series w/ Neutrik silver plated contacts from Sam Ash. At some point Proco started using amphenol ends w/ IDC terminals & they were crap & died frequently. I think they're moving back to Neutrik.
In the meantime I went to Canare star quad from Markertek - $31 for 25' cable ain't bad (or you can get Markertek's house brand for cheaper).

I have some proco mastermike from 10 years ago. They still don't give me any problems, and if they did they'd be worth fixing instead of tossing.

One thing you'll see from well known cable mfgs is things like capacitance specifications, twist rates, etc. Definitely worth buying good stuff. even used!

Whirlwind stuff is decent also - apparently their ends are OEM from Neutrik with a longer nose that they can laser etch.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 17, 2013)

The A/V installer for our new worship center fulfilled the pre-made cable requirement with Whirlwind cables. They are easily the worst mic cables I have ever used. Sure Neutrik the connectors are great, and the cable jacket looks nice, but the cable coils absolutely terribly. I haven't cut into one to see what the makeup is, but almost every new cable we've used already has kinks in it. And this is with volunteers who have been trained to coil cable correctly. It's just horrible cable. I will never buy again. Ever.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 17, 2013)

It should be noted that Whirlwind does have different qualities of cables, for instance perhaps you got stuck with these:
http://whirlwindusa.com/catalog/pre-wired-cables/microphone/emc-20-mic-cable
Notice the 90 day warranty.


----------



## blalew (Oct 17, 2013)

While we are on the subject- the "right" way to coil a cable is over/under, I'm assuming that's what you mean. Don't paint whirlwind with too broad a brush- if you're going to present such a string opinion we deserve to know exactly which whirlwind cable you're opining about.

Agreed with the K&M stands. Easily the best but most expensive. Worth every penny unless you like fixing and throwing away mic stands. I too have some stackable ultimate weighted base straight stands.

Mic boxes can be found from gator, SKB, audiopile, etc. I like ones that have a compartment I can put hardware or DIs in.


----------



## jonnyfive1985 (Jan 16, 2014)

JohnD said:


> It should be noted that Whirlwind does have different qualities of cables, for instance perhaps you got stuck with these:
> http://whirlwindusa.com/catalog/pre-wired-cables/microphone/emc-20-mic-cable
> Notice the 90 day warranty.



The cables are the MK4 series cables
http://whirlwindusa.com/catalog/pre-wired-cables/microphone/mk-series
These are supposed to be the top cables but they are the most difficult cables to roll as my volunteer has already mentioned.


----------

